

Tests of Some Deadly Diseases on Mice Mislead, Report Says - pwrfid
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/12/science/testing-of-some-deadly-diseases-on-mice-mislead-report-says.html?hpw

======
hackerkira
I've always wondered which early scientist chose mice, maybe they were a cat
lover. It's funny how some commonly studied species like mosquitos or zebra
fish have logical reasons (reproduce quickly etc.) But some are completely
arbitrary.

